# snapping turtle buyers / east coast



## bcde (Mar 2, 2009)

looking for buyers on the east coast for snapping turtles and other pond turtles


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

Newt Sterling is the fella you want heres a link to his website. tell him fishguts sent ya.

http://www.snareone.com/


----------



## bcde (Mar 2, 2009)

THEfishguts said:


> Newt Sterling is the fella you want heres a link to his website. tell him fishguts sent ya.
> 
> http://www.snareone.com/


 great help thank you


----------

